# Pulse TIG



## burnrider (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks very new and spendy- Anyone have this toy?

Only a matter of time before the smart phone does the welding for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k5HIh1G9Yk


----------



## November X-ray (Jan 1, 2013)

That's looks like a super fine toy, however I bet the cost of it would be hard to justify to SWMBO for me. Heck, I've been trying to sneak in a Lincoln Invertec 205-T unsuccessfully for several years now!


----------



## arvidj (Jan 1, 2013)

burnrider said:


> Looks very new and spendy- Anyone have this toy?
> 
> Only a matter of time before the smart phone does the welding for you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k5HIh1G9Yk



It is not something new as my Dynasty 350 is a few years old and it has it.

I will suggest that it is relatively 'main stream' for mid range inverter tig machines. Many of the import inverter machines have it.

Certainly not in the 'smart phone does the welding for you' category, but Lincoln does have a virtual welding system that is used for training. IIRC it has all the normal welder stuff with a special helmet that presents a video presentation as to what would be going on if it were a real machine with a real arc. Allows the refinement of technique without the expenditure of any materials.

But that is just my opinion, which is not worth a lot.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep.  It's pretty nifty but I rarely use it for bead dropping (low freq pulse) but, use it in high-frequency pulse mode to spare the part from sucking-up too much heat.  On the Everlast, it works in AC and DC TIG mode.  With AC, you're usually doing aluminum and if it's thin aluminum, you can weld right up to the edges w/o blowing them out when the pulse is up in the 80 duty factor and pulse freq around 3-400 Hz.  Oddly enough, you don't notice the missing heat while laying the heavy parts -but it sure saves that last inch from melting like butter.  It's also great on stainless which tends to get glowing red hot in the last inches of the weld.  I would really like to be able to control pulse during the weld but, it's fixed on the panel.  Keeping the helium down to 10% helps that too.


----------

